# Fall food plot: What should I plant?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thinking of giggering up a place in the back of our field and put in some kind of a deer food plot. What do you reckon I should plant? Turnips? Winter wheat? Or what?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Turnips is what I've always heard


----------



## keyhole (Dec 2, 2008)

I throw out peas, greens, rape, turnips, more peas, more greens and any type of clover you can get a hold of. They like all that stuff!!!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Sh,sh,these oats will draw them in, from mid nov on. http://www.buckforage.com/oats.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Sh,sh,these oats will draw them in, from mid nov on. http://www.buckforage.com/oats.html


Those are those fancy , high dollar "deer" oats.
Plain old "feed" oats will do the same thing at 1/3 the price.
Oats will last until the first hard freeze.
The "brassicas" (turnips, rape, kale) will grow all winter
Winter Rye (NOT "ryegrass) is also good

Eddie, there is a store in Mt Olive that often sells oats in a 55 gallon food grade barrel with a lockable lid for $50. There are about 220 lbs in a barrel



Smith Chapel Supply And Ag Services Inc 
Address: 2216 NC Hwy 55
Mount Olive, NC 28365 
Phone:919-658-7975


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Turnips is what I've always heard


Turnips are hard to beat if you if you have a good loose soil. Clover is great as well and will outlast the turnips. Try mixing it up a little and plant a variety.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This site is all about food plots for deer.
There are a few on here that know about all there is to know about it

http://forums.qdma.com/


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wheat and Clover,it will be ok for couple years.

big rockpile


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

According to what they are eating the most in our community gardens, turnips are about the only thing that they *will not* eat. Beets, chard, and mangels are their #1 favorites and can't be grown unless under wire. Beets and mangels would supply food through much of the winter in your area. 

Martin


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are those fancy , high dollar "deer" oats.
> Plain old "feed" oats will do the same thing at 1/3 the price.
> Oats will last until the first hard freeze.
> The "brassicas" (turnips, rape, kale) will grow all winter
> ...


 Thanks,I decided to try a bag of BFO last fall after reading deer forums where some folks swear by them and others don't.
I planted the last week in Sept,by the 2nd week in Nov, I knew I had thrown that twenty-three bucks away,But when that third week rolled around,they nailed it.The oats kept on growing and never stopped.
From then till the season closed,I watched deer almost every second I was in my stand.Im sure the acorns and the corn an beans had probably been eat up and played a huge roll at keeping the deer away from the fields and closer to my food plot,whatever the reason,I was seeing deer.
I agree that regular oats would probably do the same thing,but if Mr O's admin dosen't take it all,and I have an extra twenty-three bucks around Sept 20th,its gunna be spent for BFO,them regular oats just gota wait till harder times than these and the way things are going,that wont be long,But hopefully I'll startum with a freezer full of deer.I did mention hopefully,lol eb


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> According to what they are eating the most in our community gardens, turnips are about the only thing that they *will not* eat. Beets, chard, and mangels are their #1 favorites and can't be grown unless under wire. Beets and mangels would supply food through much of the winter in your area.
> 
> Martin


Yes, I've thought about sugar beets also. If I can find a good source of them somewhere. 

Well I have some leftover spring oats, about 2 pounds of turnip seeds, and maybe 15-20 pounds of pinto beans that is getting too hard to cook.(leftovers from a 50# sack I bought about 3 years ago). So I'm thinking of just throwing them all together in the ground and see what happens.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

This is the 6th year for a plot of Mossy Biologic Fall Premium and it still has a lot of clover left, although overseeding is recommended after 3 years. The deer eat some it during the summer, but prefer birdsfoot trefoil, but it dies off after the first hard frost. I did find that if I let a tall grass grow amongst it, it will last longer in cold weather.


----------

